# New technique



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

No name. Got it from a Turkish site.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

What does it turn out to be? Perhaps I missed it
Chags(Judy)


----------



## Jayj77 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello Josheli. Well, i just seen these little knitting and I was just wondering - what can one use it for? It is lookind even more
complicated. Wishing all the very best for this.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I think it can be used for a trim on the bottom of a sweater perhaps. The site didn't have a picture of anything made from it unless I didn't poke around long enough!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Interesting! I could see that as a bottom border on a coat or worked into a purse or hat. Looks like fun!


----------



## user16760 (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it looks pretty neat and is simple-brilliant. Love it.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Interesting. Can you remember which site you got it from? I think an afghan would look nice but, I can't see how it goes to 2 stitches, need to look at it again. I like new stitches!!

Thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

http://vjazanie-dia.blogspot.com. Need to search around it was listed under the master class I think, the date is December 17 2009
It's in Turkish


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

that looks so pretty. if you were to make just a few repeats like 3 or 4 and then make a longish i-cord tail. could that then be used for a bookmark. similar to some of the crochet ones that I've seen. just typing out loud and not listening to my brain.
Andrea from Canada


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

lol, you do that too?


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

every now and them plus its getting late here and i really should be going to bed soon.
night all
andrea from canada


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

sweet dreams!


----------



## fleda (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks to me like you could make a great knitted-on braided edging. It would eat up yarn, but then any cable type pattern does that. It's fascinating.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Latenightmom (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you sooooo much (rolls eyes), it's 11:30pm and now I HAVE TO try this. NOW. LOL
Thanks for the pictures. Do you decrease to two stitches before picking up the next 4? :shock:


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

lol I haven't really looked at the pattern other than saw the dress found the pattern and then posted it so I don't know. My head is a little muddled right now since one of my dogs got into an altercation with another one of ours and we had to take him to the vets.


----------



## Latenightmom (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your pup. If the dog next door does not stop yipping (he wants inside his house), he might need to see his vet too! I am too sleepy to get into this patterns as well. I can see it as the cuff on a glove or some very fancy socks...oh, socks, oh....Good night, LNM


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

sweet dreams!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks so much for sharing, i'm gonna have to try this soon...it's really pretty...


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

josheli said:


> http://vjazanie-dia.blogspot.com. Need to search around it was listed under the master class I think, the date is December 17 2009
> It's in Turkish


Awh thanks for the link, really kind of you.

The blog spot wasn't there, just wanted to let you know. I think I will download the pictures and have a go and see what happens. if nothing else it will be different ha ha.

Pam :roll:


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Ahhh I get the knit rows now. You do ? rows on first 4 stitches, knit the next 2 stitches from left hand needle, so 6 on right hand needle but, only work on 4. So leaving 2 on right hand one. mmmmm


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, would look lovely around the neckline of a pullover


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

josheli said:


> http://vjazanie-dia.blogspot.com. Need to search around it was listed under the master class I think, the date is December 17 2009
> It's in Turkish


Hey Josheli...the link didn't work for me...fastinating technique.
Thanks for sharing.

Camilla


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Very interesting may just give it ago for myself, you could use that as a band on a garment of some sort.


----------



## oriental53 (Apr 24, 2011)

Nowadays, people are aware on their Home Facilities. 
Every rug has unique qualities that must be considered before cleaning. The local rug cleaning professionals at Oriental Rug Care NY take into consideration a number of factors when deciding how best to clean your rug. Factors that must be considered include the age of the rug, the color or colors of the rug, who manufactured it, and what type of rug it is. The weaves, fibers and dyes used in a simple and inexpensive area rug are very different from those used in an expensive antique Oriental rug. The local rug cleaning professionals at Oriental Rug Care NY will analyze your rug in order to determine what methods will most effectively clean and renew the beauty of your rug.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

oriental53 said:


> Nowadays, people are aware on their Home Facilities.
> Every rug has unique qualities that must be considered before cleaning. The local rug cleaning professionals at Oriental Rug Care NY take into consideration a number of factors when deciding how best to clean your rug. Factors that must be considered include the age of the rug, the color or colors of the rug, who manufactured it, and what type of rug it is. The weaves, fibers and dyes used in a simple and inexpensive area rug are very different from those used in an expensive antique Oriental rug. The local rug cleaning professionals at Oriental Rug Care NY will analyze your rug in order to determine what methods will most effectively clean and renew the beauty of your rug.


huh?


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Spam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

josheli said:


> lol I haven't really looked at the pattern other than saw the dress found the pattern and then posted it so I don't know. My head is a little muddled right now since one of my dogs got into an altercation with another one of ours and we had to take him to the vets.


Sure hope your doggie-baby is okay!
June


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I know it's knit but it looks very similar to the crocheted bullion stitch.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL hate spam


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I know it's knit but it looks very similar to the crocheted bullion stitch.


you are right jbandsma...I knit and crochet..


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I know it's knit but it looks very similar to the crocheted bullion stitch.


you are right jbandsma...I knit and crochet..


----------



## pamela Caines (Apr 22, 2011)

that loks amazing


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The blog link does not work. What is this technique called?

I don't quite get it. After you do a littel section, say of 3 stitches, how do you connect the next section? Just work the next 3 stitches? If so, then how to you get them to begin the curl?

I don't see in the photos how to get the 'bend/connect' step to make it curl.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I would think a trim at the neck of a sweater - I have seen it in beading but never in yarn - not even in Turkey.
What is it used for?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

wow is that ever neat. Where is the site? I think it would look nice in a sweater across from arm to arm or in a diagonal from shoulder to bottom . I think you would have to stitch it on after sweater is done. I would like to try it. Thank you for the pictures, they are great.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

LOVE IT< I have the house to myself today and I'm looking forward to giving this a shot!!!!


----------



## patchase (Apr 5, 2011)

wow.... :shock: that would take me a while with directions! fun results


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

josheli said:


> http://vjazanie-dia.blogspot.com. Need to search around it was listed under the master class I think, the date is December 17 2009
> It's in Turkish


Did you know that you can take that Turkish instruction and put it in google's translator and have it come out in English? The translator is right next to the search box on Google home page. Try it. I translated a letter written in French. It even will speak it for you.


----------



## henrih (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm new to knitting but I catch on pretty quick if I have written directions! Could you please write down the steps you took to make these very cool stitches? I would love to be able to do this but I'm not experienced enough to figure it out just from your pictures! It's beautiful! Thank you so much!
Henrietta
[email protected]


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The blog link does not work. What is this technique called?
> 
> I don't quite get it. After you do a littel section, say of 3 stitches, how do you connect the next section? Just work the next 3 stitches? If so, then how to you get them to begin the curl?
> 
> I don't see in the photos how to get the 'bend/connect' step to make it curl.


Look at my earlier reply to this thread, may help you.


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

lavertera said:


> Interesting. Can you remember which site you got it from? I think an afghan would look nice but, I can't see how it goes to 2 stitches, need to look at it again. I like new stitches!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing :thumbup:


If I were designing it, I'd do the last 4 rows of one rope as k2tog on the last stitch (with one stitch from the old rope & one from the new. It looks like a variant entrelac.


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

That is so pretty. Thank you for sharing. I am also puzzled about the start of 4 stitches and seeing only 2 stitches on the last row. Using thicker wool one could make a tea cozy. I will try it and post it but only in 3 weeks as I am going on a trip; overdue for one.LOL

Lise


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

Could you send that link again. It sez it dosen't exsist.
Thanks!


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

I found it! Now to translate to English....


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

fiddlerbird555 said:


> lavertera said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. Can you remember which site you got it from? I think an afghan would look nice but, I can't see how it goes to 2 stitches, need to look at it again. I like new stitches!!
> ...


I've got it now, must have looked at it 40 times ha ha. When you start your next row of cable type pattern, you just knit the first 4 sts, do ? rows, knit 2 from left hand needle but, only work on the last 4 and the [process starts again. No decreasing at all. Hope I have seen it right. 

Pam


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

There are other cuts patterns. I think I'll keep it.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd like to know where you got it from so I could try it! WOW!!!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

This is a very attractive trim which could be used to edge things. I make felted bags and I think this would look great added to the top edge. Probably after felting. This technique or something like it may be in one of Nicky Epstein's "Over the Edge" books. Think she has written two.
Very creative stuff.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

josheli said:


> http://vjazanie-dia.blogspot.com. Need to search around it was listed under the master class I think, the date is December 17 2009
> It's in Turkish


Hi Josheli

Found the blog spot this is the correct url to get to it.

http://vjazanie-dia.blogspot.com/

I see what you mean about having to look around it, wish I had more launguages under my belt ha ha. Some lovely stuff on there though.

Pam


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

josheli said:


> http://vjazanie-dia.blogspot.com. Need to search around it was listed under the master class I think, the date is December 17 2009
> It's in Turkish


Nope ...still does not allow the site to open..hmmmm


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I got it too now. I am not quite liking it yet, though. I did 6 rows using a sport weight yarn, #7 needle. it feels a bit sloppy. Maybe when the finish BO row is done it will pull together. I think it needs a close stitch yarn/needle comb--maybe a #5 needle with this sport yarn.

It looks like it would make a great edging for bags as well as sweaters, or even hats. And i can see it working in jewelry as well with cotton. Some experimenting is in order.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Hope someone will post it with written directions. Can't quite figure it out from the pictures. Really nice though.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

CamillaNelson said:


> josheli said:
> 
> 
> > http://vjazanie-dia.blogspot.com. Need to search around it was listed under the master class I think, the date is December 17 2009
> ...


Camilla

Click on the link in my post, that one works. :roll:

Pam


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

lavertera said:


> josheli said:
> 
> 
> > http://vjazanie-dia.blogspot.com. Need to search around it was listed under the master class I think, the date is December 17 2009
> ...


Ah finally got the blogspot...it actually had a transulation into English button..no idea where to look for that technique tho lol
I got a malware message warning when I tried to open site..that was probably the problem..
Where do I look for the pattern? 
thanks, 
Camilla


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I have tried to find the written pattern and to do that all the written stuff on the page needs translating. I have tried in google and it can't find the language :hunf: 

Do we have any Turkish ladies on the forum?? 

There are a few pictures above and below these ones that show I think, if a larger sized needle is used would make a more open pattern?? Let me know once you get into the blog. looks more like a 2 section pattern with a few normal rows in between running side ways.

Pam


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I am trying to link a pic hope it works???


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

Just found Turkish knitting translation; it doesn't help with the pattern but who knows:http://orguatolyesi.wikidot.com/how-to-edit-pages


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Another one, I think they are trying to copy it to knitting???


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

But that site is not written in Turkish. Since it's Cyrillic alphabet it's most likely Russian but could be Romanian. Bet on Russian, though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

where did you find the translate button?


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

CamillaNelson said:


> lavertera said:
> 
> 
> > josheli said:
> ...


I can't see the button Camilla. I just went down the left hand side till I got to 2009 and clicked on each one till the pattern came up. You will have to let us know what it says ha ha

Pam


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> But that site is not written in Turkish. Since it's Cyrillic alphabet it's most likely Russian but could be Romanian. Bet on Russian, though.


I bet your right! I was just going off what was said at the beginning ha ha.

Have we anyone that understands the language hee hee.

I think the lady/gent is trying to copy a designer knitwear item. :wink:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

tamarque said:


> where did you find the translate button?


At the top of page...1/3 of the way in...the page I get is in Russian so I just clicked the transulate button.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

tamarque said:


> where did you find the translate button?


when I opened link..it was in Russian ...at the very top..about 2 inches in was a transulate button.


----------



## oriental53 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello ma'am I respect your opinion.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

That is so neat... will give it a try. I can see it added to a tailored little jacket, at the edge, like Coco Chanel was famous for doing... or gathered up into a flower, to wear on an outfit, on a purse, like jewelry... made out of a fine fiber.
Thanks,
May in Atlanta


----------



## kaz (Apr 15, 2011)

Some of those Turkish sites give you the translation option right on the link. Look for small blue print at the upper right . Click that instead of the link and it comes out in mostly understandable English.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

CamillaNelson said:


> lavertera said:
> 
> 
> > josheli said:
> ...


Where did you find the translate button


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I must be really dense this morning because I see no button for translation. The top of my page is in english; ie search, blog, etc. Then is goes into the turkish. I found the 2009 patterns on the left and see this edging that we are looking at today. 

there are 3 colored 'dots' at the top of the page, center. clicking them does nothing.

when you go to the above link do you get a page with a bikini on it?


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

Would love to try but I couldn't find the translation button either. Will one of you computer whizzes help us not so savvy folks get some written instructions? PLEASE!!!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't find anything either... yes, the bikini on the page...


----------



## Jean in VA (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, this is really neat! Thanks for sharing the photos--I never could have imagined it without seeing the step-by-step visually.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, that's a pretty stitch. everyone makes such nice things!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

shanni said:


> Spam


I am glad you knew what it was,I was wondering about myself,if I had missed something.


----------



## Gramma Jazz (Apr 21, 2011)

Got to try this one. Fascinating. I can see it as an edging for a lot of things.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

This would be beautiful as an edging for a pair of gloves.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

josheli said:


> No name. Got it from a Turkish site.


Can you attach the pattern for this & what it would be used for? An edging perhaps? Whatever it is, it is beautiful & intriguing.


----------



## KnitNCrochetFreak (Apr 20, 2011)

Lateral Braids or Tire Tread

knit in the round, even number of stitches.
row 1: purl
row 2: wyib slip 1 purlwise, purl 1 (repeat)
row 3: purl
row 4: purl 1, wyib slip 1 purlwise (repeat)

and she says that one has to do at least 11 rows to make it pop out.

Try this, I think these are the instructions to the picture!


----------



## KnitNCrochetFreak (Apr 20, 2011)

josheli said:


> No name. Got it from a Turkish site.


Lateral Braids or Tire Tread

knit in the round, even number of stitches.
row 1: purl
row 2: wyib slip 1 purlwise, purl 1 (repeat)
row 3: purl
row 4: purl 1, wyib slip 1 purlwise (repeat)

and she says that one has to do at least 11 rows to make it pop out.

Try this, I think these are the instructions to the picture!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

type in "Not Your Grandmother's I-Cord! , taught by Betsy Hershberg, in google search. Sorry I forgot to get email address. Or go to Knittinguniverse.com and go to Stitches MidWest,and check out classes and you will see what looks like the same stitch. For the lady that said it looks like I cord you were right. Sorry could not find instruction for you. Maybe if you email her site she could help you. Off to Easter brunch now.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

KnitNCrochetFreak said:


> josheli said:
> 
> 
> > No name. Got it from a Turkish site.
> ...


Are you able to translate the pattern from the blog?? If you look at the pictures and the pattern being created in blue, it's not as above.

Is the pattern you have put an alternative one? Sounds good though. 

Pam


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

What a fabulous edging! Thanks for all the photos, can't wait to try it at the top edge of a purse or around a neckline!


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

I must have missed something! Has every one received the knitting pattern for that. Can someone give it to me please. I tried to second guess from the picture but it is not working for me.
thank you,
Lise


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Could it be used to go around a hat? I wonder if you make it bigger, what it would look like felted.


----------



## ScrappyMom (Feb 12, 2011)

The first row of this looks like an edging I did with my knitting machine as an afghan edging. It was lovely made up that way.


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

josheli: that looks totally fascinating. Wouldn't it make a beautiful edging for say, a hat or the front of a cardigan, or anything where you could pick up stitches. I'm sure it might be a little slow going but well worth it in the end. I've seen things that look like they have that kind of edging but I think it was just a cable done separately. I'm keeping that...thanks a lot.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

josheli said:


> No name. Got it from a Turkish site.


I've named my shortcut to this page Turkish Cables, and I really plan to try it! I can see it as a border or coming down the front of a cardigan or jacket.

I can even see using this to decorate the front or sleeves of a woven jacket! I think I would want it to match my fabric or closely blend with it.

Thank you for the link, josheli!

Virginia


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

flginny said:


> josheli said:
> 
> 
> > No name. Got it from a Turkish site.
> ...


----------



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

Is that I-Cord?


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

He wouldn't eat or drink till today so I couldn't give him his meds, but he ate today. It'll take a while but he'll get better. When it rains (and it did last night) it pours! My 7 yr old grandson fell off the playground apparatus and broke his wrist and elbow he has pins in both and while running to the car to get him to th hospital my daughter tripped and broke her foot!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Not sure if it is I Cord... I tried doing I Cord in my experiment.
If you look closely, it starts with two stitches, then they become four... I got that far ... and I got going for a bit, but it is not working.
There are books by Nicki Epstein ... knitting over edge, etc., Going to check my public library and see if they have something by her.
It can be cracked, but at the moment, I have more pressing knitting to do. Hope to stay in touch and together we shall crack this challenging pattern!!!

Who got a translation from the link? If you have an English translation, would you kindly post it for the rest of us? Thanks so much.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I have all three 'over the edge' books. There's nothing resembling this in any of them.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

here is the web page .you'll have to scroll down to the end of it, There isn't any pattern just the pictures. Yes I know all the % signs look weird but that is how it translates. When I first posted it I omitted all that oops my bad! This one will take you to it.

http://vjazanie-dia.blogspot.com/search/label/%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80-%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%81%D1%8B


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

This is for a sideways cable band a little similar.


Cable Band 
CO 18 sts with a provisional cast on 
Row 1: P4, K2, C4F, C4F, P4 
Row 2: K4, P10, K4 
Row 3: P4, C4B, C4B, K2, P4 
Row 4: K4, P10, K4


----------



## Awesumpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

That looks good as an easy way to cable! Thanks fo the Tutorial!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

This looks like Little I-cords applied to the cast on row at maybe 4 stitch intervals on the first row. The second row may be the same only applying the I-cords in the skiped 4 stiches intervals. Just a guess.


----------



## Deborrah (Apr 9, 2011)

That is so gorgeous, are there instructions to go with it?


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

nope not even in Turkish only the pictures.


----------



## Lynnav (Feb 4, 2011)

tried this link with no luck... would love to see directions although your photos are great and may do the trick!
thanks,
lynnav


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

josheli: did a little detective work on the site where you found the tire tread stitch. Actually the site is in Russian but the knitting is called 'Tunisian knitting'

I note that someone else advised re the Google translation bar. It will not translate until your page is fully loaded just in case some are impatient. If you click on 'always translate Russian' on the far right side, it will translate automatically every time Russian comes up on the screen. Isn't technology wonderful!


----------



## Beverly Boyd (Feb 9, 2011)

when I click on this it says the Blog cannot be found and I'd love to try this


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Beverly try the last site that I posted with all the % signs in it. Google and any other translator WILL NOT translate knitting and crochet terms because they are not universal terms. There are some sites that will help with English, French, Italian and Spanish and Nordic terms. But for all else unless they (patterns) are charted we are out of luck. Because of this you will get hilarious instructions such as "make 2 into the next century" !!! I use several online translators and one is about as good as the other


----------



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

Would it look the same if you just braided I-cords?


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

I did get the link translated but have not come to that pattern yet. Don't have the time right now but as soon as I find it I will certainly post it . Larraine


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you.... save me a trip to the library...


----------



## annihewitt (Mar 16, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That would be great Larraine11. I think I have given up on that site. Altho, some of the patterns look intriguing.

What I would like to know is when anyone has created the pattern in a way that looks like the photos. I cannot get mine to close up and make those poofed up segments so it looks like the braided photo.


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

Can't wait until you translate it!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Unable to access that website. Maybe too many knitters are "attacking" it right now. LOL


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

I have the first part, the second part? I'm stumped?

Cast on any multiple of 2 stitches. but equal to 4 as 16

Knit 4, slip those 4 stitches back onto the left needle, k4, slip them backrepeat till your Icord for maybe 8 rows, knit 6. Slip 4 back, k4.continue to the last stitches. Lost from there


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

lavertera said:


> josheli said:
> 
> 
> > http://vjazanie-dia.blogspot.com. Need to search around it was listed under the master class I think, the date is December 17 2009
> ...


It's in Russian not Turkish, if it matters.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

haven't worked it but it looks like you are knitting back and forth 4 stitches for undetermined length then pick up 2 more stitches and then knit those 2 and the last 2 stitches of the 4 you just knit and continue till the end for the first row. Turning and going back would you purl 4 pick up 2 along with the last 2 purls? Have a nagging headache so not thinking clearly.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

luvmypip said:


> I have the first part, the second part? I'm stumped?
> 
> Cast on any multiple of 2 stitches. but equal to 4 as 16
> 
> Knit 4, slip those 4 stitches back onto the left needle, k4, slip them backrepeat till your Icord for maybe 8 rows, knit 6. Slip 4 back, k4.continue to the last stitches. Lost from there


It's not an I cord. Look at the pictures again. One shows the wrong side of 4 stitches being worked, which is purl.

You knit 4 stitches, do ? rows st st ending with right side facing. Knit 2 stitches from left hand needle, which means you have 6 on right hand needle. Only work on the last four, do as many rows as the last set of 4, leaving the first 2 stitches on the right hand needle all the time. Continue in this manner till end of row. Start the process again. Hope this makes sense?? You will still have same amount of stitches as none are decreased.

Pam


----------



## Latenightmom (Apr 14, 2011)

Gosh, I have been following this thread all day- it's like the aliens dropped off a secret code-"KNIT THIS, HUMANS-WE WILL BE BACK!" Well, I've tried it once and now I'll go try it again.
LNM


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Josheli-- I did the same thing but it wasn't right. The segments hung out loose and didnt have that braided look to them. I tried knitting with 7 rows and with 5 rows and it all looked disconnected. I keep thinking that there is a connecting stitch to pull the segments together. 

Actually I did not purl, but knit backwards. I am wondering if that would have made any difference, but don't know why it should.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> lavertera said:
> 
> 
> > josheli said:
> ...


You can use google/translate to copy & paste it & then it will translate for you. Love google!


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I feel like an alien today! Lol I think my muddled brain has got it. What a can of worms I opened up (hehehe)!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

josheli said:


> I feel like an alien today! Lol I think my muddled brain has got it. What a can of worms I opened up (hehehe)!


Hee hee love you for it, brains need stimulation!! I will try and do some tomorrow. Just need to make sure when you knit the first stitch of the 2 from left hand needle, it is knit quite tight to hold it. We shall see what happens.

Pam


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

josheli said:


> haven't worked it but it looks like you are knitting back and forth 4 stitches for undetermined length then pick up 2 more stitches and then knit those 2 and the last 2 stitches of the 4 you just knit and continue till the end for the first row. Turning and going back would you purl 4 pick up 2 along with the last 2 purls? Have a nagging headache so not thinking clearly.


You would end the 1st row, turn and purl across all stitches. This would bring it together. Then start the process again. That's what it looks like to me :lol:

I am going to bed now and see if my brain can shut off ha ha

Pam


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

My brain is totally overtaxed... had to stop trying to crack the pattern to work on my socks... but it kept looking at me, as if saying... "give me another try... you are getting close"... no, not close... just close enough and then it just fizzles. I'll follow the instructions from one of our clan tomorrow. Enough for tonight.
See ya dear ladies,
May in Atlanta


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I must be desperate dumb or both! I joined the Russian forum (more pain to the head with going back and forth with the translator) just to post the question as to how to do this. Someone just shoot me!


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Sweet dreams ya'all!


----------



## sandyquilt5 (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks cool; and interesting. What is it going to be?


----------



## sandyquilt5 (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL!!


----------



## Nancy FP (Apr 13, 2011)

Wicked!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

So I have the picture and 5 suggestions in English on how to do it. Tomorrow I shall try all 5. Thank you, I feel like a researcher (mad scientist?) Carolyn


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I think I'm beyond mad scientist!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

He he he I got it got it. I'm going to go make a hat.. Piece of cake.Thank for the new technique !!


----------



## anastasiatheo001 (Apr 4, 2011)

Too, too cool!


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi: When I clicked on the link, I got a message that the blog could not be found; if you are the owner of this blog, please sign in. Essie from Oz


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Love to see what "mad scientist" come up with in the morning.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Would love to check that website - can you furnish address/link? Thanks!


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

http://vjazanie-dia.blogspot.com/search/label/%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80-%D0%BA...


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

You are going to make hat?
You are not going to crack the pattern?
Or... did you crack the pattern and are making a hat using the "New Technique"?
It is way late and I just thought I would check my messages before retiring... this has been such a fun day!!!
Nightie night dear mad scientists... 
May in Atlanta


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

sweet dreams!


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

well hell's bell's don't do this! Although I kinda like it, it's lacy but not the right pattern. row 1. co a multiple of 4 plus 2. knit 4 turn, purl 4 turn, knit 4 turn, purl 4 turn,* knit 4 and knit 2 from left needle turn, purl 4 turn knit 4,purl 4, turn knit 4 and knit 2 from left needle repeat from * till end of row. Row 2. purl 2, hold next 2 in back of work (cable) , purl next 2 then purl the 2 stitches you held in back continue to end of row .Hope it makes sense.
Wish I could figure out how to do the pattern I originally posted!!

I GIVE UP!!!!! :roll:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I redid this stitch at 6 a.m this morning. Sorry but a fresh mind did not help. I tried Pam Laverta's suggestion of a purl row betw the 2 pattern rows. Did nothing.

Further, doing this only puts the 2nd row in the same direction as the first row. This is not correct. So something is not clear in the photos. 

I am going to send this to a knitter I know who is from eastern europe. Perhaps this stitch is known more widely there and she might know it.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

I have worked the 1st tier. I'm stumped on the 2nd tier.

I cord.


----------



## sewingknitter (Apr 9, 2011)

I have figured out how to do the first row, it was not too difficult, but I would like to know if anyone knows how to turn at the end to return and do the second row.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

lavertera said:


> I am trying to link a pic hope it works???


This is so cool! I'm an experienced knitter and always looking for a challenge. Thanks for stimulating all of us.
PJ


----------



## sewingknitter (Apr 9, 2011)

I thought about I-cord but did not do that. I just did stockinette stitch on the four stitches for 10 short rows and then picked up two from cast on row and proceeded for four stitches leaving the two stitches on the needle. They curled just fine but I do not see how they turned to begin another row.


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

sewingknitter said:


> I have figured out how to do the first row, it was not too difficult, but I would like to know if anyone knows how to turn at the end to return and do the second row.


I get the same thing as you luvmypip and I am not a beginner.
Lise


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

this is what I did this a.m. after frogging for the 3rd time.
After doing the 4 stitches for 6 rows, picked up the next 2 stitches AND THEN, picked up an additional stitch on the side of the column below (we need some language to describe these stitch columns) and placed it onto the left needle. Knitted across three stitches and decreased the last 2 stitches. Wound up with the 4 stitches on the needle. Proceeded to do the stitch column and repeated the process. 

It is still not correct, but comes the closest so far.


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

Now we all know that we are brilliant at inventing stitches LOL
Lise


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

I think there should be a prize for the person who will discover how to do it.
Lise


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This is great--love it. International decision-making at its best! 

The first row is easy. Even turning is simple. Just add another layer of the stitch column so it rises above the first row and you are ready to go back across the needle. The problem is how to pick up the stitches so it creates that braid effect and keeps the stitch columns close enough to form the pattern.


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

How cool is this!! What is it for? Would like the web sight please


----------



## gleem (Feb 14, 2011)

As far as I can tell you purl back on row 2 the same as you knitted the first row. Purl 4 put back on left needle purl ect. when length pick up the next 2 and purl 4 continue on.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have done that Gleem. The problem is that the stitch columns are too loose and you do not get the braided effect at all. What you say seemed to me the obvious except that it didn't produce the desired effect. No one so far has been able to demonstrate the pattern effectively.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

You all are driving me crazy and it "aint-no-long distance-trip" just wake me when you have the answers because it is real pretty.


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh! Lordy, Lordy, I need a break, after all that is what retirement is all about.
Lise


----------



## sewingknitter (Apr 9, 2011)

This is getting crazy and I sure hope someone figures this out. I have to go to work but I will surely check in as soon as I get back home today. I will probably think about it all morning.


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

josheli said:


> No name. Got it from a Turkish site.


Let's ask Courier 770..


----------



## helspec (Mar 23, 2011)

josheli said:


> No name. Got it from a Turkish site.


Hi josheli, I love a challenge, thanks for posting it. Came across this yesterday, read ALL the comments and had to try. Some of you got the 1st part correct but were stumped by the return pattern. Here is how it goes. CO even # of sts. On RS knit 6 rs. over 1st 4 sts. k next 2 sts.on L needle (6 sts. on R needle). K 6 rs.on 4 sts. (leave last 2 sts. unknit).K next 2 sts. on L needle.K 6 rs. on 4 sts. (leave last 2 sts. unknit).K this way until all sts. are used. What you all missed is that a slight shift occurs in the return pattern. Notice that on the 2nd. to last image it shows 3 sts. on the needle at the left edge. That means that from the groups of 2 sts. from the 1st. part you pickup 1 to make 4. This gives it the braided effect. Otherwise you proceed the same as in the 1st. part. At the end of the row you are left with 3 sts. K 1 row across them, P 1 row across them and cast off all sts. For the groups of 4 sts. you can either knit them in stockinette st. or make I-cords if you prefer. My sample shows st.st. on the right, I-cord on the left.


----------



## porlebeke (Mar 25, 2011)

That looks like an interesting stitch and would love to try it. Can you describe in words what each step would be? I'm not an experienced enough knitter to pick it up from pictures. I've broken my foot and am relegated to the chair while it heals and would love to try this.

Thanks


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I did see the 3 stitch section on row 2 but not how they were doing it.

please explain how the 2nd row begins. YOu have 4 stitches as you come up to this row. how to you begin to make the shift. be very specific please.


----------



## Latenightmom (Apr 14, 2011)

So, will you share the english instructions? Please!


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

will wait for updates. Can't wait to try. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

Awww c'mon Reanne, spit it out. There are a lot of needlers out here waiting with bated breath I'm sure, for someone to come up with the solution. Pretty smart girl you.

Larraine


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

Josheli, please don't give up. What do you think of this:
Of the six stitches, you knit the first 2 onto the right needle and then knit back & forth in stocking st on the next 4 stitches for about 11 rows, then go on to the next six which are on the left needle. When you go back to knit the first 2, the strip that you previously knit, automatically buckles down as it has 11 rows and the next 2 do not. Consequently each time you do another set of k2, you get tht nice little bump. Does that make sense. I'm going to try it later today and will let you all know if I have it figured out. To do the second half of the pattern I think you would either knit around the end and picking up the stitches in between the bumps from the first row and carry on. SL


----------



## helspec (Mar 23, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I did see the 3 stitch section on row 2 but not how they were doing it.
> 
> please explain how the 2nd row begins. YOu have 4 stitches as you come up to this row. how to you begin to make the shift. be very specific please.


Beginning the 2nd row of Turkish pattern:
You have just finished the 6 rows of the last column of the first part. From now on you work on the wrong side (purl side). Over these same four sts. knit 2 more rows (to allow for the turn). On the next (purl) row purl the next 3 sts. (1 group of 2 sts. + 1 st. from the next group of 2 sts.) You have 7 sts. on your needle. Knit 6 rows of 4 sts. in stockinette st. (3 sts. on the left remain unknit). From here you proceed as in the 1st. part, picking up 2 sts., leaving unknit 2 sts. At the end of the row, when there is only 1 st. to be picked up, knit 2 rows over these 3 sts. and cast-off on the next row.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

WOO HOO we have touchdown!!! Thank you helspec, luvmypip and all the others for figuring out what I thought would be a pretty cut and dried pattern! Now anybody want me to scrounge around for another challenge? Let's see you found a way to do the pink russian girls hat, the diagonal spiral hat, this stitch hmmmm... Still haven't heard from the mad knitter the originator of the stitch!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm

Library of knitting stitches. Knits and Purls. Reversible Stitch Patterns. Eyelets and Lace. Mosaic Stitch Patterns. Multi-Color Stitch Patterns. Unique and Different.

I checked several of the above but didn't come across that Russian stitch on Page 1. Someone should have a ball with all the stitches listed there.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

helspec: You are a genius. I was going to spend the evening figuring this out. You have saved me a lot of time.
Thank you!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey luvmypip and Lise... Way to Go!!!

This is amazing... I thought about the pattern until late last night and thought about this morning... talk about a challenge!!!

We have to have a party in our respective States to celebrate when the pattern gets cracked all the way...
What shall we name it? We have to give it a name!!!
May in Atlanta


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

helspec said:


> josheli said:
> 
> 
> > No name. Got it from a Turkish site.
> ...


Helspec, sorry I missed your post... when I congratulated luvmypip and Lise.... You got it!!!
Getting my needles and yarn out right away... will keep y'all posted.
May in Atlanta


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I figured out my mistake. All the samples are in blue yarn. My attempts were not. Carolyn


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

josheli said:


> No name. Got it from a Turkish site.


This is wonderful. I think it will be very useful, especially since I am an afghan person.


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

That is really neat. I think it would make a beautiful and differnet scarf. I will try the site . Is it not familier to entrela knitting or crochet. Did work 4 stitches then pick another stitch from the left hand needle?


----------



## Latenightmom (Apr 14, 2011)

What? :shock:


----------



## Latenightmom (Apr 14, 2011)

It's got to be "The Alien Stitch" !


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

stillhannah1 said:


> That is really neat. I think it would make a beautiful and differnet scarf. I will try the site . Is it not familier to entrela knitting or crochet. Did work 4 stitches then pick another stitch from the left hand needle?


Yea... sure....


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Bravo!!!!! Your my leader!!! 

I'm trying to master now. I made 2 attempts.

See Helspec posts on pages 11 + 12, may even be on Page 10.

I can NOT take credit for solving this.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe make it a weekend challenge. for now my brain hurts.



josheli said:


> WOO HOO we have touchdown!!! Thank you helspec, luvmypip and all the others for figuring out what I thought would be a pretty cut and dried pattern! Now anybody want me to scrounge around for another challenge? Let's see you found a way to do the pink russian girls hat, the diagonal spiral hat, this stitch hmmmm... Still haven't heard from the mad knitter the originator of the stitch!


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

That is great - did you write it down? Please say yes lol


----------



## Cdunn (Apr 18, 2011)

Jasheli, hope your dog will be okay- those naughty dogs :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've copied down everyone's thoughts on it and will try it soon--in the middle of something else right now, as usual!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

see Helspec posts on pages 11-12



stillhannah1 said:


> That is great - did you write it down? Please say yes lol


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Batman aka Battie is doing better, thank you, Seems like the $78.68 cent treatment is working (antibiotics, beta-dine washes, hot packs, and anti inflammatory). Glad we opted for that first instead of our other choice the $1018. one! Although all our dogs are worth it and would have gone that route if this didn't work


----------



## WISECOOKIE50 (Jan 22, 2011)

oriental53 said:


> Nowadays, people are aware on their Home Facilities.
> Every rug has unique qualities that must be considered before cleaning. The local rug cleaning professionals at Oriental Rug Care NY take into consideration a number of factors when deciding how best to clean your rug. Factors that must be considered include the age of the rug, the color or colors of the rug, who manufactured it, and what type of rug it is. The weaves, fibers and dyes used in a simple and inexpensive area rug are very different from those used in an expensive antique Oriental rug. The local rug cleaning professionals at Oriental Rug Care NY will analyze your rug in order to determine what methods will most effectively clean and renew the beauty of your rug.


NO ADVERTISING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

wonder where the admin was for that posting? They wouldn't let me post a listing of some foreign sites I frequent but they allowed advertising? hmmm


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Makes you wonder, there was one yesterday too!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Ahhhh brain in gear again lol... I haven't tried it yet as we have been to see our baby grandson today.

After the 1st tier, you start the next one purlways. So it will go
purl 4, ? rows st st, purl 2 from left hand needle but work only on last 4 from right hand needle, leaving 2 sts behind each time. 

I can finally go to sleep without brain storming. What a wicked challenge. :thumbup: 

I was thinking about the pictures of the jumpers etc. and if the blogger was trying to emulate the stitch, I think the rows of each of the 4 st set, would have to be longer. Also those having probs with "hanging" of pattern, maybe a thicker yarn would improve this. Just a thought, see i'm at it again, brain turn off please. :roll: 

Well off to bed, up early for work in the morning, catch you all tomorrow. Night god bless...


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

My brain automatically clicked off and went to other projects and trolling (just love to do this) the internet. Sweet dreams!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi. I give up. I am happy with entrelac knitting. Anyone want some over-used, fray ing yarn?

Carolyn


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I'm sorry I jump the gun. I thought I had the pattern figured out, but I was wrong. I do have the first part figured out. The 2nd haft is killing me. I was up till 3:00 am and still didn't get it. Anyone got a clue yet?

Wow You all have been very busy. Now did anyone write it down.



May said:


> You are going to make hat? f
> You are not going to crack the pattern?
> Or... did you crack the pattern and are making a hat using the "New Technique"?
> It is way late and I just thought I would check my messages before retiring... this has been such a fun day!!!
> ...


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

look at the previous couple of pages some very clever ladies figured it out!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Helspec--you got it girl---and now i do, too. Wow, wasn't that a struggle. 

Hey, have any others been working on this, or am I the only one obsesed with getting this to work.

What weightyarn and needle size did you use? I used sport weight and #7. i think this pattern needs a tighter knit, but that is easy enough to do.

thanks so much for getting the brass ring on this one.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm so glad someone figured it out. I kept waking up all night dreaming about it. KNITTING OVERLOAD.


----------



## helspec (Mar 23, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Helspec--you got it girl---and now i do, too. Wow, wasn't that a struggle.
> 
> Hey, have any others been working on this, or am I the only one obsesed with getting this to work.
> 
> ...


tamarque, I used #6 needles but have no idea as far as the yarn weight. I just had this very old little ball of leftover from something I made decades ago. My guess is dk/worsted.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sounds about what I was thinking. but i am so happy to know how to make the pattern work now. can't wait to use it.


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello
I clicked on the link and got a you must oun this to get in. Can you post it again? I'd like to add it to an afghan. thanks


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

http://vjazanie-dia.blogspot.com/search/label/%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80-%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%81%D1%8B
but unless you want to see her other stuff, she only has the pictures I posted at the beginning of this post. The very clever and generous ladies have found the answer and have posted their results here just look a page or so back to find it.


----------



## willekeo (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, that is really interesting and would make a great scarf with a couple more rows. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

josheli--how did you ever even find this pattern and site?

Some of the patterns are really intricate. I saved a crochet pattern that had the chart of stitches. Incredible intricacy on many of their designs. 

Also saw some really cute amigurumis there. Very different 'feel' to the styling.


----------



## montanacmm (Feb 1, 2011)

I find that fascinating. Do you have the web site you found it in? Thank you for sharing that...


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just goes to show you how resourceful we are. You all worked on this until their were no more questions. Great work by all. Thanks for peeking our interest.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I had sent our question to a woman who is from eastern europe to see if she was familiar with the technique since there are regional specialties. She really liked the website but didn't know the pattern. Just wrote it up for her this a.m. This really was a great sharing.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I was thinking this might look good with and I-cord cast on or bind-off.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

josheli said:


> http://vjazanie-dia.blogspot.com/search/label/%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80-%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%81%D1%8B
> but unless you want to see her other stuff, she only has the pictures I posted at the beginning of this post. The very clever and generous ladies have found the answer and have posted their results here just look a page or so back to find it.


OK. I'm sorry but I am so totally confused at this point that I am ignoring this subject & then going back to it, but, I still can't figure it out. I really like it & would love to use the pattern so could somebody PLEASE write it up as a regular pattern would be written so I can follow it? Thanks so much!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Try this:

This pattern is a series of 6 row columns of stockinette stitches.

CO even no. of stitches
Knit 4, turn, purl back 4 st.
Repeat for 6 rows total
With 4 stitches on the right needle, knit 2 more stitches from the 
Left needle; you now have 6 stitches on the right needle.
Knit only 4 stitches on the right needle, turn and repeat knitting the
6 row column of stitches. This will leave 2 stitches unknit on the right needle.

repeat picking up 2 stitches, knitting 4 stitches, leaving 2 stitches unknit on the right needle and making these stitch columns.

when you get to the end of the row, add another 6 rows to the last column and turn. you will now be on the purl side of the work.

knit 3 st so you have 7 st on the right needle. 
now knit only 4 of them, beginning the second 4 st column and leaving 3 stitches on the right needle unknit.

continue moving across the row, picking up 2 stitches, knitting 4 and leaving 2. when you get to the end, there will be a single stitch left. I just did a decrease here to lose that stitch.

You now have the 2 rows of the pattern complete. 
Knit/purl 2 rows and bind off or continue knitting according to your chose application.

I did this pattern about 5x. It will look best if you use a smaller than required needle. so maybe a #5 needle with a worsted weight or a #4 with a sport weight. but play around to see what you like best..

I hope these notes are clear enough for you to follow.
I would work with the photos on the web site which will make more sense to you with the written pattern to work with.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks like a knitted version of a crocheted or embroidered bouillon stitch. If I eas doing it, I might use it as a base stitch or as a decorative stitch on an edge ... sorta like a reverse sc. Could be comepleted ans sewn onto a finished work, as well.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

please replace 'eas' with was


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

please replace 'eas' with was


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I troll the net looking for everything! Everything interests me! I like the sites from different countries and bookmarked ones that pique my interests. I have a lot from Brazil (Portugese and Spanish), a few Russian and Japanese and some from Finland, Norway etc. A lot of the sites from Brazil use patterns from Japan especially the ones that are charted ,which everyone should learn so that it would be easier to follow.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I do a lot of trolling, too. But most of my international patterns are in some books that I have found. They are my drool books, as I call them. 

Some of my books have wonderful patterns based on the Japanese or Chinese style for vests or kimonos. There is a woman who has a few pattern books based on the kimono style. Knitting Daily and Interweave promote them, but her name escapes me (as do most names). She has become one of the current knitting stars.

Will check out the web for other patterns from these countries. Had never thought to do a search based on this factor. But the Turkish site has some great patterns.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

This a Japanese yarn site that has over things in it. They have a pattern club that has patterns in English also

http://gosyo.shop.multilingualcart.com/?lang_id=en&tsuka_conv=


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

josheli said:


> This a Japanese yarn site that has over things in it. They have a pattern club that has patterns in English also
> 
> http://gosyo.shop.multilingualcart.com/?lang_id=en&tsuka_conv=


Hi Josheli, looked at the side and yarn is expensive... cotton yarn, about $12.00 ... must be very good yarn.
Excuse me but what do you mean by "over things"?
Will go back to the site to see about the patterns in English.
Thanks, May


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Not all the yarn is expensive. Don't know the quality though since I haven't bought any! The double ended crochet hooks are 43 or 46 dollars for a set of 5 but you are getting 10 hooks actually since there is one size on one end and another one on the other end. Plus they have the gel soft centers. I don't know what the shipping costs would add up to though.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you, Josheli... First time I hear of double ended crochet hooks. What a neat concept. 
I like knitpicks... They have good needles and their sock yarn is outstanding... working on a pair of socks at the moment... it has taken me a while to learn. My last pair of socks are all in stockinette stitch. This pair has ribbing in the instep and they fit a lot better... Also, the number of stitches to start with has made a big difference. I believe I am hooked on socks.
Ciao, May


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow this is the most active forum I have ever been in. It's hard to keep up.. I'm still working on the stitches. I see that someone typed in a pattern to follow. I had a little trouble with it, but I'm left handed. so I made my own version. Picture below. I'm still new at making stitches. I can make stocking stitches all day long, but when it comes to the fancy stitches I'm lost. :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Reanna, I love your version. Would you write out the pattern... Am ready to start a baby blanket and it would make a great top and bottom edging..thank you


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

way to go! I'm lazy, I think, I just post the problem and let others have a go at it!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

That is great... please post the pattern... 
Thanks, May


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Reanna--How nice. I see the difference with your lefthandedness--you came from the opposite direction. 

It is so nice to see this posted in a knitted composition. Gives so much more life to the stitch.

BTW--what was the yarn weight and needle size. I am being a stickler on this with this stitch. I feel that we will get significantly different affect depending on these factors.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> Wow this is the most active forum I have ever been in. It's hard to keep up.. I'm still working on the stitches. I see that someone typed in a pattern to follow. I had a little trouble with it, but I'm left handed. so I made my own version. Picture below. I'm still new at making stitches. I can make stocking stitches all day long, but when it comes to the fancy stitches I'm lost. :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


This is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

May said:


> josheli said:
> 
> 
> > This a Japanese yarn site that has over things in it. They have a pattern club that has patterns in English also
> ...


That's the kind of yarn I would use ONLY on myself or on a small project for someone who I know loves & appreciates my gifts. I bet it's a gorgeous yarn!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Try this:
> 
> This pattern is a series of 6 row columns of stockinette stitches.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh Thank you so much. It is going onto my Notepad & into my computer knitting files right now. ;-)


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > Try this:
> ...


Is this Reanna's pattern?


----------



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

that looks like its braided knitting, yarn over and over and knit and purl and yarn over and yarn over and knit and purl


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> Reanna40 said:
> 
> 
> > but when it comes to the fancy stitches I'm lost. :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, it was Reanna's pattern that I wrote up this morning for the forum.

Crochet Queen---there are no yarn overs in this pattern. It is a braid-looking type of stitch. Depending on the yarn weight and needle size you may get a tighter braid appearance or not. Compare Reanna's sample above with the webstite sample and you will see the difference based on yarn/needle factors.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

For the right handed version of this pattern go to pages 10,11, and 12, I think


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

OK here is what some of you have been waiting for.I worked on it pretty much all day. I hope it works for you. I'm hoping there is no right or left to it. and all can use if they wish. It don't matter how you start. With Knit or Pearl. I never wrote a pattern for knitting before so If there is a mistake Let me know. A picture says a thousand words right? Picture work for me.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow aren't you the clever one! Visuals do help a lot, so along with this and the others instructions we all should be able to accomplish this!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Gosh I hope so. I made all them little sts my self in my paint program..LOL?


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

lmto! (laughing my tush off)That is dedication!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I think eye ball have had it for one day....But theres all ways something to learn.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

yeppers it's getting a little late there. If your heading off to bed, sweet dreams!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Nah to many patterns to knit LOL :-D


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Me too, just posted a pretty baby pattern but it's either in Spanish or Portuguese!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Girl how am I going to keep up with you?? *Giggles* where did you post them?? I'm trying to learn how to Continental knit. Holding the needle and yarn is giving me a little trouble.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Posted under Pictures. It took me a couple of days to learn continental style. I find I knit with an even tension when I do. It is awkward at first.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes very awkward. I'm trying to do it left handed.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

hat would be hard!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

You ever use a knitting loom. It's much funner..lol


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I have 3 or is it 4 of the (round ones) , had them for a year or so. Just haven't seen a pattern I like I guess.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> OK here is what some of you have been waiting for.I worked on it pretty much all day. I hope it works for you. I'm hoping there is no right or left to it. and all can use if they wish. It don't matter how you start. With Knit or Pearl. I never wrote a pattern for knitting before so If there is a mistake Let me know. A picture says a thousand words right? Picture work for me.


Incredible effort. Thank you.


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

you all floor me! I wish I could have helped but i don't know enuf yet so I'll just root you all on. Great work!!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

That is so pretty. But! what can you do with it? Is it to be a scarf?
It would make a beautiful cuff for a sweater or jacket. Almost looks like interlac.

knittykitty


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> OK here is what some of you have been waiting for.I worked on it pretty much all day. I hope it works for you. I'm hoping there is no right or left to it. and all can use if they wish. It don't matter how you start. With Knit or Pearl. I never wrote a pattern for knitting before so If there is a mistake Let me know. A picture says a thousand words right? Picture work for me.


I love the visual. I am having one little problem with this pattern. If you end your 10th row with purl across, the working yarn is not facing the next stitches to pick up two stitches. You'd have to turn and knit across. Is this right? Or am I as dense as I have been told? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Thought you could knit a legth sufficient to go around your head and then pick up the stitches for a hat - just go to find some way of using it - thanks for the post


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Your welcome.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

mamarana said:


> Reanna40 said:
> 
> 
> > OK here is what some of you have been waiting for.I worked on it pretty much all day. I hope it works for you. I'm hoping there is no right or left to it. and all can use if they wish. It don't matter how you start. With Knit or Pearl. I never wrote a pattern for knitting before so If there is a mistake Let me know. A picture says a thousand words right? Picture work for me.
> ...


Take one row out or add a row. The rows are not set in stone. You don't have to have just 4 sts to work on ether. Make it your own. And Happy knitting to you.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

knittykitty said:


> That is so pretty. But! what can you do with it? Is it to be a scarf?
> It would make a beautiful cuff for a sweater or jacket. Almost looks like interlac.
> 
> knittykitty


The uses of this pattern are unlimited... as a border for the cuff of a sock, as a border to a handbag, as a bracelet? or to border gloves, or fingerless mittens... as a headband, as a choker... to wrap up a homemade gift, as with a "rubber band"....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

John mastered it! I guess he couldn't find this topic to add his photos and directions. They are at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8770-1.html

Great work, John!

Thank you!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah! I finally got it. Thanks everyone for all the instruction on this thread.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

You are all fabulous! I got the first row worked out but couldn't figure out how to start the second row. With all of your figuring and sore fingers frogging, you have accomplished the next to impossible! A BIG PAT ON THE BACK TO ALL OF YOU!!!!!!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> Yeah! I finally got it. Thanks everyone for all the instruction on this thread.


You got it? Good for you... I have instructions from two knitters... have not tried it yet.... because I am in the middle of a pair of socks.

When I get going with the pattern, may ask for your assistance... ??

Thank you, May


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello, gals and guys,
This is about the pattern we lost sleep over, which was finally cracked by a couple of our members.
KnitPicks sent me an email about some yarn they are promoting... there is also a book 50 Fabulous Knitted Borders by Rita Weiss... I believe, it looks like it, "our stitch" is one of the ones on the cover of the book.
Check it out and let me know what you think.
knitpicks.com (books).
Looking forward to hearing from y'all,
May


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I looked at it on Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Fabulous-Knit-Borders-Leisure-Arts/dp/1574863401/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1304647385&sr=8-1#reader_1574863401

You can 'look inside' as well as at the cover. On page 5, it's pictured and titled "Cabled Elegance"; it's on page 34 of the book. Since it's _called_ 'cabled', I doubt it's our strange stitch. Besides, if you look at the original Russian site: http://vjazanie-dia.blogspot.com/search/label/%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80-%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%81%D1%8B (Yes, all those percentage signs are necessary! They're representing letters from the cyrillic alphabet.) scroll way, _way_ down, and you'll see the photos from which our Russian knitter was trying to replicate the stitch pattern. Her series of tutorial-like photos are best 'read' from bottom/beginning to top/end.

Cabled Elegance looks like long cables that actually go from one edge to the other. The 'New Technique' stitch seems to go to the center and then re-begin at the center to the other edge.

Also see Dave's work-up of it at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8770-1.html

Yes, it can be a neat border, but it can also be an airy cover/vest/etc.

Jessica-Jean



May said:


> Hello, gals and guys,
> This is about the pattern we lost sleep over, which was finally cracked by a couple of our members.
> KnitPicks sent me an email about some yarn they are promoting... there is also a book 50 Fabulous Knitted Borders by Rita Weiss... I believe, it looks like it, "our stitch" is one of the ones on the cover of the book.
> Check it out and let me know what you think.
> ...


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

May said:


> Hello, gals and guys,
> This is about the pattern we lost sleep over, which was finally cracked by a couple of our members.
> KnitPicks sent me an email about some yarn they are promoting... there is also a book 50 Fabulous Knitted Borders by Rita Weiss... I believe, it looks like it, "our stitch" is one of the ones on the cover of the book.
> Check it out and let me know what you think.
> ...


it sure looks like what I've been having nightmares over. I'm buying the book!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh wow! Well thats cool. And I worked so hard to figuring it out to. Next time I'm buying the book.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

I love the little gnomes on that Russian site. They are just so cute. Essie from Oz


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Mamarana and Reanna, read what Jessica Jean has on her latest post... 
However, it would be nice little book to have... 
Ciao, May


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I looked at it on Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Fabulous-Knit-Borders-Leisure-Arts/dp/1574863401/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1304647385&sr=8-1#reader_1574863401
> 
> You can 'look inside' as well as at the cover. On page 5, it's pictured and titled "Cabled Elegance"; it's on page 34 of the book. Since it's _called_ 'cabled', I doubt it's our strange stitch. Besides, if you look at the original Russian site: http://vjazanie-dia.blogspot.com/search/label/%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80-%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%81%D1%8B (Yes, all those percentage signs are necessary! They're representing letters from the cyrillic alphabet.) scroll way, _way_ down, and you'll see the photos from which our Russian knitter was trying to replicate the stitch pattern. Her series of tutorial-like photos are best 'read' from bottom/beginning to top/end.
> 
> ...


You dear sweet lady!!! You are right!! And I've had this book for a couple of years!!! How observant you are to notice this. I love you to pieces! I've knitted my hands sore trying to figure this out... THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > I looked at it on Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Fabulous-Knit-Borders-Leisure-Arts/dp/1574863401/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1304647385&sr=8-1#reader_1574863401
> ...


Well, Judy, since you actually _have_ the book ... are you going to swatch that Elegant Cable and tell us if it's the same as the New Technique stitch or just a real cable? Please? I've added the book to my wish-list, but have no idea of when I'll be able to order it.

Jessica-Jean


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Found this site -- try it to translate 
http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=url&intl=1&fr=bf-res&trurl=http%3A%2F%2Fvjazanie-dia.blogspot.com%2F&lp=ru_en&btnTrUrl=Translate


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> Found this site -- try it to translate
> http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=url&intl=1&fr=bf-res&trurl=http%3A%2F%2Fvjazanie-dia.blogspot.com%2F&lp=ru_en&btnTrUrl=Translate


BoBeau, have you looked at the original website that started this discussion? If not, here's the link again:

http://vjazanie-dia.blogspot.com/search/label/%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80-%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%81%D1%8B
Scroll way, way down to the stitch we're talking about. It is a word*less* photo tutorial (progressing from bottom to top) on the development of the stitch in question. Any translation will be of no help, since there aren't any words to translate!
Thanks anyway.


----------



## joyeates (May 4, 2011)

Surely someone has to crack this soon


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> judyzazu said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


Well are you? *sits and waits for answer*


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

It looks like a normal cable pattern to me, easier to emulate!!

Pam


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, ladies, judge for yourself. I hope the copy write police don't come drag me off but I'm putting the instructions here so you can try them yourself. I am in the middle of a project so time is limited.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

That is just lovely and thanks for putting it up on the forum. Keep up ther good work Well done, I'll give it a go :lol:


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

bhmrutherford said:


> That is just lovely and thanks for putting it up on the forum. Keep up ther good work Well done, I'll give it a go :lol:


I will give it a try too...


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow thank you.Quick get behind the couch . My cat and dog will save you from the copy write police!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow thank you.Quick get behind the couch . My cat and dog will save you from the copy write police!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> Wow thank you.Quick get behind the couch . My cat and dog will save you from the copy write police!


Thank you for your protection! I see how ferocious they are!! Now I know I'll be safe!!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

There just fake sleeping. What cat and dog could sleep in this fashion? It's just not right anyway you look at it.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

My Three catz ... =)


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> There just fake sleeping. What cat and dog could sleep in this fashion? It's just not right anyway you look at it.


Believe it or not, I've had a dog and a cat who slept like this. Ususally in the summer when it was hot, they would like to have their tummys up to cool off.
They're still cute, your critters that is.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I have been told it's a form of trust. Sleeping belly up.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> I have been told it's a form of trust. Sleeping belly up.


I see you're from Michigan too. Where abouts?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> There just fake sleeping. What cat and dog could sleep in this fashion? It's just not right anyway you look at it.


Some of my cats sleep in this position.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm surprised at how many twisted up positions my cats sleep in and seem to be comfortable. And I wish I could fall asleep as quickly as they do to.


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern! aren't dogs cats are funny?


----------



## montanacmm (Feb 1, 2011)

There is some thing about cats and knitting. My baby, Simba, has a tendency to want to snuggle when I start knitting. So, we go through a routine before I start - I pretend to be knitting...wait for him to jump up, then I go through the speach.."You know you can not be on top of the yarn or project - so move over" and he does. Once he settles in all is happy for hours. I also wish I could fall asleep as fast as felines!!!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

montanacmm said:


> There is some thing about cats and knitting. My baby, Simba, has a tendency to want to snuggle when I start knitting. So, we go through a routine before I start - I pretend to be knitting...wait for him to jump up, then I go through the speach.."You know you can not be on top of the yarn or project - so move over" and he does. Once he settles in all is happy for hours. I also wish I could fall asleep as fast as felines!!!


I got up this morning to my husband saying..."sorry honey. I tried to roll as much up as I could". I wanted to finish my baby sweater last night but was to tired so I rolled the skein into two balls as I like to do both sleeves at the same time. Ninny me, I didn't put them up. The ball that Gus didn't get rolled up was sprawled across the living room floor, around the dining room talble, TWICE, and then around each chair! As soon as I saw that mess, the cats scattered! They knew what was to come. What a mess! And all my nice clean, soft pink baby yarn was covered in cat hair and escapee dust bunnies! So, I will be spending this afternoon cleaning the yarn off inch by inch. And it is a beautiful 70 degree spring day. I should be out working in the yard!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> montanacmm said:
> 
> 
> > There is some thing about cats and knitting. My baby, Simba, has a tendency to want to snuggle when I start knitting. So, we go through a routine before I start - I pretend to be knitting...wait for him to jump up, then I go through the speach.."You know you can not be on top of the yarn or project - so move over" and he does. Once he settles in all is happy for hours. I also wish I could fall asleep as fast as felines!!!
> ...


Been there done that. Did you take pictures?


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> judyzazu said:
> 
> 
> > montanacmm said:
> ...


At the time I was to upset to grab the camera. I should have but it happens often so I'll get it soon enough.


----------



## montanacmm (Feb 1, 2011)

I usually have to do a very close inspection after I knit some thing. Between the cat fur, my own hair falling out, and now, if I am sitting outside knitting, little things that fall from the trees in the spring...all these things just seem to appear on the finished product. It is also a sad way to find mistakes in the knitting. :shock:


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I had one skein left of some fun fur Lion brand. When just a few mins ago my husband's cat come running out of my Sewing/yarn room with it wrapped all around him. I didn't take pictures to share because I was afraid he would choke before I took them.And I was very mad. I can't use the yarn now. It's so tangled and missed up. It would take a month of Sundays to fix it. But the cat is fine and will live a long life. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> It's so tangled and missed up. It would take a month of Sundays to fix it.


I'm glad the cat's OK, but don't throw away that yarn just yet. First look on Ravelry for the 'Knot a Problem' group.

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knot-a-problem

There might be a volunteer detangler near you! Our motto: No scissors!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't believe there are volunteer detanglers. I was afraid to say that I actually LIKE untangling. I hate that the yarn gets tangled but, once it happens, I take it as a personal challenge. (Have 2 crazy friends the same way.)


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, 
I don't plan on trashing it. I save everything thats not rotten. 

Dreamweaver,
Where do you live?? I have a trash bag full of yarn that I saved and plan to detangle when I was retired. LOL.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! Come back from a very windy vacation and find a lot of interest in my post! Such talented knitters we have here! Thank you all for finding the solution!


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Josheli...the link didn't work for me...fastinating technique.
Thanks for sharing.

It's the . (period) after the .com that is causing it not ot work.
Robin in TX


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

scroll through the pages and you will find the pattern written out by a couple of talented folks, also John wrote a pattern for this with pics under the topic "short rows"


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I will follow this thread with great interest. It is amazing the paths the brain travels as a group problem solves! You guys certainly have a synergistic effect on each other!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

This has been driving me nuts! Translation won't be any use, there are no directions, only pictures. And isn't it interesting how we are all seeing something different. I did figure out the first row, very cool. Too bad they didn't post pictures of the turning at the end. I like your idea of purling back to the beginning. I think that would be a useful pattern. However that would not match the cable direction in the picture or the left end turning. Back to the drawing board. I would like to solve it because you could knit continuously instead of only a border.
Lee


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and once again...ooooooooh i like this....so what is the largest number of wip's anyone has ever had...i may be breaking a record...or just getting adult add???


----------

